

How Development Agencies can Play a Bigger Role in Startup Communities - ryan_goodmarket
http://blog.twinenginelabs.com/2013/07/the-role-of-development-agencies-in.html

======
illourr
I'm surprised more startups don't hire agencies. It is just so much easier to
get a prototype spun up. The agencies have already built products, so they
have the experience needed to help you get started much faster.

